

Image manipulation using audio and vice-versa in realtime. - andrus
http://mrkrbrts.com/blog/
Sonify is a JACK plugin I hacked together that encodes images into audio and vice-versa, in realtime. This is my first project on GitHub.<p>https://github.com/markandrus/Sonify
======
bobds
Cool stuff.

Straight link to code: <https://github.com/markandrus/Sonify>

You should not link to your blog's homepage unless the title is "Here is the
blog of X". The current url/title combination won't make much sense after you
write the next post.

~~~
andrus
Thanks -- you are right -- I wish I could still edit the link

